# co2 directly into canister filter



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

I have no idea. You can with Eheim filters.


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

Some people do inject the CO2 before the canister. The only problem is that in some cases it builds up air(CO2) that gets trapped in them and causes them to make more noise when they run.
As I'm sure you have probably aware of, if you don't get a good prime on the system before running it.


I'm running a modified DIY CO2 diffuser inline of the output of my filter. The basic design that I've seen a lot of places on the net made with maybe $10-15 worth of plumbing parts from Home Depot. It seems to be working well, and not many bubbles can be seen when it is running.


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

Going straight to the canister would seem to be the easiest option. Can you just take the tube from the bottle and run it to the canister intake? Is there any reason you need to count the bubbles? If so I guess you could just pull the tube out, put it in the tank water and do a spot check right?


----------



## stormy (Sep 3, 2008)

as others has mentioned, should try to avoid having "air locked" or "air trapped" in the canister if you inject directly the CO2 to your canister!

if you want to avoid having too many CO2 bubbles in the tank, should try using one of those inline CO2 reactor in the market, they are cheap and efficient. These reactors will help you dissolving CO2 first before going to your tank!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I inject staright into the cannister on my 90 and it works great. But a few caveats here.... first off the best filter for this is an Eheim Classic due to the flow in the cannister. Since intake goes in the bottom and out the top CO2 will not pool as much. Also some will say that it will harm your beneficial bacteria in your filter. I haven't witnessed that but start off slow. A filter makes a GREAT reactor so you will need less CO2 than just about any other method. Fianlly use of pads or floss will also cause CO2 to pool. I use just noodles and Bio balls in my 2217. I also diffuse the CO2 before it enters the filter with a Nano diffusor inserted into the bottom of the strainer. That way it assists the filter in the reaction process.

You could also just use your glass diffusor placed just under the intake of your filter too. That will improve efiiciency and reduce bubbles floating around your tank.


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

the rena has the same flow pattern. i just had a brainstorm tho. i have a couple of 2 little fishes phos ban reactors. i bet i could modify them into co2 reactors.just have to drill a hole and add a piece of tubing for the co2 injection. i could them use them stand alone or inline with the outflow of the canister.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

bobt2 said:


> the rena has the same flow pattern. i just had a brainstorm tho. i have a couple of 2 little fishes phos ban reactors. i bet i could modify them into co2 reactors.just have to drill a hole and add a piece of tubing for the co2 injection. i could them use them stand alone or inline with the outflow of the canister.


The only problem is if you use diy co2, it will suck the contents of the mixture into the tank.


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

no, i have a full pressure system with bubble counter


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I have tried this with my XP3's and it didn't work out -- they started to collect gas (CO2 -> O2) during the day, and became very noisy, spitting bubbles and all.

I have a different canister filter (Unimax) that has no issues with being a reactor. 

So you'll have to try and see what happens. If the canister handles it well, it's a great way to dissolve and distribute CO2.


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

so, what do i do, just put the co2 line directly into the intake pipe?


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Many different ways to do it. Yes, as you stated above. Others drill/cut a small hole in the tubing, close to the end of it, just before the canister and pull the airline through w/ needle nose pliers similar to making an airtight seal on DIY CO2 bottle caps. I've used plastic vacuum Ts bought at auto parts stores that are the right sized IDs for my tubing and airline.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

took keep from having gas lock problems from diffusing thru the canister i positioned the glass diffuser under the canister intake so only micro bubbles went thru it, never had any problems with gas locking the impeller or having "burps"


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

bigboij said:


> took keep from having gas lock problems from diffusing thru the canister i positioned the glass diffuser under the canister intake so only micro bubbles went thru it, never had any problems with gas locking the impeller or having "burps"


Did you have those problems before adding the glass diffuser? I tried it with a glass diffuser first, and found it burped just like it did when I didn't have one. I have an Eheim 2217.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

prior to the diffuser yes i would get a burp every 30 or seconds after using the diffuser i had no problem i think the micro bubbles diffused completely preventing this


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I think that your best bet is to go to the hardware store and pick up the stuff to build a co2 reactor. not more than 10.00 and works great. I have 2 xp3's and I had to inject through it while my needle wheel was being replaced and it did "burp" every so often. the annoying thing was the noise the filter made. I would just get a co2 reactor up and running.


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

yea, reactor is in the works. so far the filter is quiet as can be.i don't even know it's running. i,ve got the diffuser right under the intake


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

This is how I did mine. I wanted to diffuse CO2 before it went into the intake AND wanted to use a foam insert prefiler at the same time.

This has given me enough CO2 in my high light (4x96w) 90Gal at only slightly more than 1bps.

*Dremeled an approx hole:*










*Inserted Nano Diffusor*











*Operational Video - wmv file*


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ i like it but im to scared to chop up my stuff


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

bigboij said:


> ^^ i like it but im to scared to chop up my stuff


Understandable.... I had fears too but I took the chance and it worked great!


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

*CO2 into XP4*



bobt2 said:


> so, what do i do, just put the co2 line directly into the intake pipe?


I drilled a small hole in the intake, some 2-3" below waterline, inserted and 'crazy-glued' a small airline elbow and it works as a charm.


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

many good ideas. thanks.i can't wait till my drop checker gets here. i,ll see which ways works best.


----------

